
SXSW Cancelled Because of Coronavirus - stamps
https://www.npr.org/2020/03/06/813023174/the-show-will-not-go-on-sxsw-cancelled-because-of-coronavirus
======
rossdavidh
Speaking as an Austin resident, nearly the first thing I thought after reading
about Covid-19 (on HN) about a month ago was, "well I guess I'm not going to
any SXSW shows this year".

If Saudi Arabia can cancel/postpone the Umrah pilgrimage, I guess Austin can
live without SXSW for a year.

But, I wonder, as we are both more interconnected and more able to realize
what is happening when a virus like H1N1, SARS, MERS, Covid-19, etc. pops up,
what percentage of the years will this happen? Not saying it was in any way a
mistake, but I could imagine it might become a once or twice a decade event.

